# For those visiting Salzburg, you may want to check out Hangar 7



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

From Red Bull:

http://media.drive.com.au/?rid=2078...au/&t=5A3B4K&ie=1&player=wm7&rate=445&flash=1

If you pop off the autobahn right after getting into Austria, you arrive at the airport. You won't even need a vignette.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

GREAT find Chris!! I gotta make this a sticky!!:thumbup: 

This is definitely on my list w/ my next ED


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

WoW - Cool! Now I must convince the wife it's a required stop, but it shouldn't be too hard since she's a car and airplane nut. Great find!
-Tim


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Here's the official website:

http://www.hangar-7.com/


----------



## Finamir (Apr 29, 2006)

Excellent find- Please do make this a sticky!


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

chrischeung said:


> From Red Bull:
> 
> http://media.drive.com.au/?rid=2078...au/&t=5A3B4K&ie=1&player=wm7&rate=445&flash=1
> 
> If you pop off the autobahn right after getting into Austria, you arrive at the airport. You won't even need a vignette.


There was a great article about Hanger 7 in Smithsonian Air @ Space magazine awhile back. It doe's sound like a good destination.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> Here's the official website:
> 
> http://www.hangar-7.com/


I LOVE the sound of those thumping huge radial engines. 

Cheers


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Hangar 7*

Advance reservations for dinner are required. Hotel Sacher said they have never been able to get spur of the moment reservations!


----------



## dArNeLLi (Sep 10, 2006)

heres a pic of the 'drive-way' into hangar 7

very impressive in person!


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Cool pic. They were just installing those lights when we went in August/September.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

If you do go to Salzburg you owe it to yourself to also spend at least a night in a very charming city. Plenty to see and do. I cannot more highly recommend a stay at the Hotel Goldener Hirsch. http://austria.starwoodhotels.com/index.php?id=36&L=en It's one of Europe's old time hotels, been around for centuries and ooozes charm. Very much worth the money. You can park your precious new car in the fantastic underground in-mountain public car park just behind the hotel.


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Lights*



Tim Krasin said:


> Cool pic. They were just installing those lights when we went in August/September.


Lights were there and on on 9/16/2005


----------

